

36 Hours in Silicon Valley - px
http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/09/05/travel/05hours.html?hpw

======
quux
Sounds pretty different from the "My God, it's full of strip malls!"
descriptions I've heard from others.

~~~
whakojacko
you also forgot the light industrial parks filled with 1-2 story commercial
buildings and massive parking lots.

And Los Gatos as the "trendier downtown?" I dont get how that isnt Santana Row
(as much as I dislike it)

~~~
joshu
I kinda like downtown los gatos and Los altos a bunch, although they are very
different. Mountain view always smells good. Palo alto is trying too hard,
IMO.

~~~
whakojacko
Oh _I_ love downtown Los Gatos and Mountain view, but I wouldnt really call
them "trendy', especially compared to Santana row.

~~~
joshu
I think I was confusing different meanings of trendy. I agree with you on
second thought.

------
helmut_hed
I appreciate that shout out to Antonio's Nut House, one of the few places I
actually enjoy hanging out in the South Bay

------
baguasquirrel
Good thing they missed the coffee shops and the Hacker Dojo. We just dodged a
bullet, eh? ;-)

------
petercooper
No Buck's of Woodside? :-) BTW, anyone else noticed the prominent black
numbers written along the top of the walls in there? I asked a server what
they meant and they had no idea.

~~~
joshu
Is it any good? Embarassingly I have never been.

~~~
petercooper
We found it merely OK. The service not particularly friendly, the food so-so.
But it was nice to visit as we were just playing tech-tourist. I suspect it'd
be a lot better going with other techies or investors rather than when on
vacation with the wife.. :-)

------
jeberle
"Swing by...", Channing & Emerson in Palo Alto for the Lee De Forest memorial
plaque (not far from the HP Garage). His work preceded all the other sights
mentioned.

You might also want to spare 30m for a quick tour of the Stanford campus.
About as far from NY as you're going to get, and a SV linchpin.

